# Te humor: How does it work?



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

> You know that you're a really boring person when someone steals your identity and then tries to give it back.



No, but really. There is not type specific humor -.-'


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

My dad is an ISTJ and he has a very dry sense of humor. Sometimes you have to think for a second before you realize it was a joke. My sense of humor is almost all inclusive, I'll laugh at anything that isn't too gross or cruel. But Te is only tertiary for me, I think my sense of humor mainly comes from Ne.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

KateMarie999 said:


> My dad is an ISTJ and he has a very dry sense of humor. Sometimes you have to think for a second before you realize it was a joke. My sense of humor is almost all inclusive, I'll laugh at anything that isn't too gross or cruel. But Te is only tertiary for me, I think my sense of humor mainly comes from Ne.


There is no such thing as "cognitive humor" in MBTI. Your humor isn't coming from a function.

I once knew an INFJ, an ISFJ and an ESTP. They found it to be a joke to lie to me and say that I've many times fallen asleep in class and snored loudly so the lecturer stared at me. I no longer consider them friends.

But I guess by your logic then that is Fe humor? Or is it Ti humor?
In that case I am glad that I am neither an FJ nor TP.

At least you realize after a while that your father made a joke; I still haven't figured out the amusement in their joke.



> I'll laugh at anything that isn't too gross or cruel. But Te is only tertiary for me


Do you mean to say that TJs are gross and/or cruel?


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Here it goes, I'm really putting myself out there, but this is my favorite time joke of all time, it is in Russian, so I will translate it to you. 

This little girl was selling juice and this guy came up and said what are you selling, she said "kvas" (name of a drink) and he said "v glass" (in the eye) and he gave her a flower. hahahahaha.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I had a situation earlier today. 

Colleague: You shouldn't hate our customers so much, it just makes your workday harder. 
Me: I don't hate our customers, that's rude. I hate all people equally.

Also upon review, and speaking for myself, if you're anything like the ENTPs I know when you're trying to get attention, most Te people probably have a straight face because they're most likely repeating "don't stab him in the face, don't stab him in the face, there is a pencil over there, don't stab him in the face" on the inside.


----------

